# Assateague/Chicoteague roll call - 11/16-11/18



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

So, who is making the trip?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I had plans to hit AI today but after the toury results I think I am going to try out next weekend. Not sure if I am going to be down all weekend but atleast one of the days. Count me in!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Where is the write up on the tourney?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I plan to be there one evening. That evening will be dictated by weather and possibly changing family matters. I am leaning towards a Sunday evening at the moment.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hannibal said:


> Where is the write up on the tourney?


Heard no one landed any stripers. We (me and French) were on the walkover and the water was rough and dirty, but other than a large skate by Frenchie, notta thing in there.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Heard no one landed any stripers. We (me and French) were on the walkover and the water was rough and dirty, but other than a large skate by Frenchie, notta thing in there.


You going down next weekend?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Heard no one landed any stripers. We (me and French) were on the walkover and the water was rough and dirty, but other than a large skate by Frenchie, notta thing in there.



Figured it would be bad ... we didn't catch, see, or hear of any being caught in the surf, except one at the VA end (38") on Friday.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be there the weekend after. At least in the walkover area on sunday the 25th. I might buy a Nissan Titan this friday coming up (depending on the deal). If I do I'll try to take it out on the sands for the first time.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You going down next weekend?


Hoping to be there on Sat. I'll wait until what plans the boss has for that day.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Weather looks to be cooperating thus far. High temps ranging from low to mid-50's with light winds ..................


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Saturday AM*

Husky, CT, and I will be there... I'll be in a blue Silverado Hybrid with a cap...

Sandcrab


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

A total of 5 of us are going. I will be in a silver 04 Dodge Ram 1500 with a silver rod/cooler rack on the back. I will also use polish or soap to write "P&S" on my back door windows (quad cab). Should be easy to see. My buddy will be in black/drak grey Chevy 1500 (I think) with the same rod/cooler rack.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

After reading some up to date NJ reports on another page it seems like it is starting to die off, well at least come to an end, they never really had a big fall run either. So I am hoping that by next weekend there will be a few more fish around then last. Now out of all the people going this weekend....How many of you are staying the whole weekend and are you staying in a hotel, camping or just staying out on the beach and catching some ZZZ's out there


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

My buddy has a camper/trailer at the campground in Chincoteague. We are PLANNING on using that but it hasn't been occupied for 2 years. If it's in real bad shape, we will probably just head to a local motel. But considering we plan on being out there at off-hour times (early AM and night time), we might catch a few Z's on the beach in the truck too.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> My buddy has a camper/trailer at the campground in Chincoteague. We are PLANNING on using that but it hasn't been occupied for 2 years. If it's in real bad shape, we will probably just head to a local motel. But considering we plan on being out there at off-hour times (early AM and night time), we might catch a few Z's on the beach in the truck too.


a few notes on that

there is a gate the is closed during offhours in *****. and for night fishing you need a permit, its free from the toms cove visitor center. they close at 4pm this time of year. the ranger will make you live if you dont have it. rules in the va section are diff then the md section. no alcohol, no pets, no fires, and some others i cant remember
if you know this then just ignore me 

oh yeah, and from capt steves reports they have been hitting the fish down there


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

will be at the walkover


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdram said:


> ... no alcohol, no pets, no fires, and some others i cant remember
> if you know this then just ignore me


We won't ignore you ... just rag on you 

These restrictions (mainly pets and fires) usually keep me going to MD AI ... Maybe I'll go twice  once with my dog and once without to VA.



mdram said:


> oh yeah, and from capt steves reports they have been hitting the fish down there


I think they also have fresh bunker in as well.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are the best places to pick up fresh bait? I am coming in from 50 east across the Ches. Bay bridge. Would like to pick some up on the way down but have a place in town that carries it. Choices?

Oh yeah, if I can't do a fire on Chincoteague at night - then I will move down to Assateague. Only problem - how are you supposed to carry all that gear/coolers and firewood down to the water? That will suck.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> After reading some up to date NJ reports on another page it seems like it is starting to die off, well at least come to an end, they never really had a big fall run either. So I am hoping that by next weekend there will be a few more fish around then last. Now out of all the people going this weekend....How many of you are staying the whole weekend and are you staying in a hotel, camping or just staying out on the beach and catching some ZZZ's out there


I doubt i will be out longer than 8 hours but I do plan to fish into the darkness. It is hard to fish all weekend w/o an ORV


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> Where are the best places to pick up fresh bait? I am coming in from 50 east across the Ches. Bay bridge. Would like to pick some up on the way down but have a place in town that carries it. Choices?
> 
> Oh yeah, if I can't do a fire on Chincoteague at night - then I will move down to Assateague. Only problem - how are you supposed to carry all that gear/coolers and firewood down to the water? That will suck.


rememberits a 1-1.5 hour drive between the 2

on the way to ***** there is hitches in eden, they have the best bloodworms ever, usually. 

then seahawk in pocomoke

and capt steves in *****.

almost forgot about cambride and kool ice if you want a flat of bunker
im sure there are others but these are the ones i can recall


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Chincoteague 16th-18th*



Hannibal said:


> So, who is making the trip?


Hey Hannibal, 
W'ell be down there for the tournament,I'll be in a red dodge ram 1500 with a rack on the front,someone mentioned marking the windows sounds like an idea.
As for bait Captian Steve's there on chinco. has fresh bunker daily.He's having a get together sat at 7pm at the tackle shop also. Cya all there

Good Luck!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hannibal said:


> Where are the best places to pick up fresh bait? I am coming in from 50 east across the Ches. Bay bridge. Would like to pick some up on the way down but have a place in town that carries it. Choices?
> 
> Oh yeah, if I can't do a fire on Chincoteague at night - then I will move down to Assateague. Only problem - how are you supposed to carry all that gear/coolers and firewood down to the water? That will suck.


???You have a truck. You park the truck where you want the firewood. ???


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Apparently in discussing all this with my buddy (whose been to CI/AI many times), I am very confused by how AIVA/AIMD/CI all work - lol. So I will digress and let him handle the specifics. I am just there to catch fish.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> Apparently in discussing all this with my buddy (whose been to CI/AI many times), I am very confused by how AIVA/AIMD/CI all work - lol. So I will digress and let him handle the specifics. I am just there to catch fish.


park map
http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/parkmap.pdf

osv map
http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/OSV.pdf

main website
http://www.nps.gov/asis/index.htm


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will be in oc arriving fri night.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

mdram said:


> park map
> http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/parkmap.pdf
> 
> osv map
> ...



Great info mdram, it all makes sense now.

So, it seems will be staying in Chincoteague and actually fishing in the Toms Cove area at the hook on the Ocean side.


----------

